

Material Design Icons - ytzvan
https://github.com/google/material-design-icons/releases/tag/1.0.0

======
jfoster
FYI, the licence on these is copyleft. I don't think it is legally clear
whether an entire app or website would take on the licence, and I would be
surprised if Google tried to enforce the licence in that way, but it's worth
keeping in mind in case using it for anything particularly critical.

[https://github.com/google/material-design-
icons/blob/master/...](https://github.com/google/material-design-
icons/blob/master/README.md)

[http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-
sa/4.0/](http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0/)

------
vec
> All icons are released under an Attribution-ShareAlike 4.0 International
> license.

That's a bit disappointing. Adding a spot attributions to the page can
sometimes be a nonstarter for a lot of the designers I work with. I really
wish more design assets would opt for something more like an MIT license.

~~~
JohnTHaller
Lots of people like to include things in a larger work without crediting the
sources for their designs. If a given design was under an MIT license, it
would still have to be attributed somewhere since the copyright still resides
with the original designer/copyright-holder. The license states: "The above
copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in all copies or
substantial portions of the Software." So, it should be in there somewhere.
Including when you utilize MIT-licensed images and deliver a greater work
including them to a client.

I think you're thinking more of public domain, which has no copyright attached
and can be used however you'd like.

~~~
vec
I'm not a lawyer, so my reading of the licenses may be wrong. If so, please do
correct me.

As far as I understand, MIT-style license requirements can be satisfied by
comments in the HTML or CSS whereas Creative Commons Attribution style
licenses require the attribution to be visible to the end user.

~~~
eyko
It was my understanding (or interpretation) that Creative Commons Attribution
could go in a different page. I normally add a Copyright or License link in
the footer that leads to a page with a list of software and artwork used in
the app. Otherwise, I just put a comment in the caption if it's a one off
thing.

Either way, I don't see what the issue is with designers not wanting to
attribute.

[https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/4.0/](https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/4.0/)

"You must give appropriate credit, provide a link to the license, and indicate
if changes were made. _You may do so in any reasonable manner_ , but not in
any way that suggests the licensor endorses you or your use."

~~~
JohnTHaller
Based on my earlier discussions with legal folks, a separate page is just
fine. For websites, I link the Copyright 20XX wording in the footer to a page
that includes mention of all the sources of designs, themes, etc, even when
not required.

------
blt
Too many of them have an overall square or perfect circle shape. If you
squint, they look the same. Better to use varying shapes and take advantage of
our good ability to distinguish silhouettes.

~~~
gcb0
you talk like they took design and usability classes.

this is all marketing

------
ihsw
Here's the CSS sprite sheets, in case you're wondering where they are:

[https://github.com/google/material-design-
icons/tree/master/...](https://github.com/google/material-design-
icons/tree/master/sprites/css-sprite)

However they're as such: _icon-ic_beenhere_black_24dp_

Not exactly as usable as _fa fa-check_.

------
KhalilK
They've also released Sketch resources for Material Design.[0]

0.[http://www.google.com/design/spec/resources/sticker-
sheets.h...](http://www.google.com/design/spec/resources/sticker-sheets.html)

~~~
nacs
What's with the huge difference in file sizes on the Illustrator and Photoshop
version downloads (~200MB+) vs Sketch (~3MB)?

PSD file size I could understand if they had rasterized the 2 color icons but
shouldn't vector AI file sizes be similar to the vector Sketch file sizes?

~~~
pavlov
Illustrator's .ai files have a fairly huge base size. An empty document is
over 640 kB.

I think there's a bunch of stuff in the file to support older Illustrator
versions -- PostScript libraries, stuff like that...

------
CodeWithCoffee
For iOS developers that want to use the new PDF image catalogs in Xcode 6
(which automatically generate the @1x, @2x and @3x images so you don't have to
add them individually) I have forked the repository and added them at
[https://github.com/programmingthomas/material-design-
icons](https://github.com/programmingthomas/material-design-icons).

------
bsimpson
Anyone know how different this is from Polymer's icons?

[http://www.polymer-project.org/components/core-
icons/demo.ht...](http://www.polymer-project.org/components/core-
icons/demo.html)

Many of them look similar - guessing Polymer is a large subset of this new
repo?

------
zavoloklom
You may want to use this icons as web font:
[http://zavoloklom.github.io/material-design-iconic-
font](http://zavoloklom.github.io/material-design-iconic-font)

------
glifchits
I did not see a save icon in this icon set. Could this finally mean the death
of the floppy disk?

------
dcustodio
good stuff. Anybody know there are material-design stylesheets for web
development?

------
shocks
npm? Really? That seems weird.

~~~
jgillich
npm is actually a great tool to get dependencies of all kinds, not just
JavaScript files.

~~~
shocks
Isn't that what bower is for?

~~~
thoughtpalette
Yes. npm should be node dependencies and bower is library/framework
dependencies.

~~~
sehr
No. NPM is used all the time for front end specific dependencies. Even angular
uses it now

~~~
thoughtpalette
Oh, good to know. I'll look into the reasoning for that.

